# Easy Texture With No Hopper or Spray Can



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Not new, but it was for me. Seems pretty good for patches are maybe even a powder room.

The knock-down texture is way too light, but any lighter texture and it looks like a great tool. I'm sure I could come up with my own reusable device to use my own mud.


Sells on Amazon or drywall websites for $60 bucks.






http://youtu.be/HD3csbQsRII


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Works as described. I don't have a need for it, but I know several people who use it and it's solely for patch jobs. Nice go and toss system once completed, meant for speed and convenience. SW sells these all the time.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Paint store near me cant get rid of them . You are stuck buying those bags ... Just as easy using a hopper with mud.if it doesn't come out right you wipe it off and try again . These bags are a gimmick, I was checking them out. Seems cool at first tho


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Paint store near me cant get rid of them . You are stuck buying those bags ... Just as easy using a hopper with mud.if it doesn't come out right you wipe it off and try again . These bags are a gimmick, I was checking them out. Seems cool at first tho


The store sales personel must be idiots if they can't sell this!! It's pure gold for someone who, a. hates the canned crap that never looks good, because its synthetic, not real mud like in the bags. b. doesn't want to clean up a hopper for a small patch job. You use the cap from a water bottle to clean this thing up!!

I have one and love it. The bags last for over a year after using, but normally you won't need to save them because they are only $5 each. Yes, material costs are much more than buying a gallon of mud and using a hopper but this is meant to replace cans not the hopper. It is made for patches or 200sq/ft or less. I know the owner, he is the big guy in the video.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The store sales personel must be idiots if they can't sell this!! It's pure gold for someone who, a. hates the canned crap that never looks good, because its synthetic, not real mud like in the bags. b. doesn't want to clean up a hopper for a small patch job. You use the cap from a water bottle to clean this thing up!!
> 
> I have one and love it. The bags last for over a year after using, but normally you won't need to save them because they are only $5 each. Yes, material costs are much more than buying a gallon of mud and using a hopper but this is meant to replace cans not the hopper. It is made for patches or 200sq/ft or less. I know the owner, he is the big guy in the video.


Yep for replacing those $15 dollar cans , it's a good deal until you factor in the gun for where I see its for sale costs $100 .then the gun is useless as soon as you are unable to find a bag or run out ... Not knocking it . It's a good idea, just impractical for contractor use. IMO


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the bees knees .red tail brand. Matches anything .


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> View attachment 16326
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those thingies suck. after about 3 hours of using them you get a burn


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Yep for replacing those $15 dollar cans , it's a good deal until you factor in the gun for where I see its for sale costs $100 .then the gun is useless as soon as you are unable to find a bag or run out ... Not knocking it . It's a good idea, just impractical for contractor use. IMO


I got mine for $45 on the SW blue bucket sale, normally $60 if you talk to the manager. That's half the price of a nice hopper gun.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> those thingies suck. after about 3 hours of using them you get a burn


Lol , it's for patching bro, not for an entire room. I use it for 5 minutes max for matching existing texture.I'd hope you wouldn't use the op little bags of texture for hours you'd use up yr material fund.

I use a hopper.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I got mine for $45 on the SW blue bucket sale, normally $60 if you talk to the manager. That's half the price of a nice hopper gun.



Yeah but hopper gun doesn't use unrefillable bags. It's a cool product it's just someday I see those bags unavailable when you'd need it.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one . They work alright . still have to carry around the air compressor!
though . Just don't stock up, on those Texture bags . They get bad after awhile . 
They suck at doing Knock down too . 
They Texture mix is good for that if you can '' flick '' texture . 
Dries quick ! 
The new can texture , with the hopper style grip .. 
for orange peel is pretty good . For knock down use a hopper . 
The Mason gun , if you learn how to use it . great for little patches . 
But a pain in the a... to clean . IMO 
I have one for sale ...


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have one . They work alright . still have to carry around the air compressor!
> though . Just don't stock up, on those Texture bags . They get bad after awhile .
> They suck at doing Knock down too .
> They Texture mix is good for that if you can '' flick '' texture .
> ...


99% of homes and commercial \ walls to touch up. IS knockdown , so I use my hopper mostly with a small rechargeable tank. It works. The red tail works too . I just replaces a tub and patched around it perfectly. Shoot I've used a damn broom dipped in mud flicking it on the wall and sold the job . Did what I had to do.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I also thought about using one for patches but didn't feel like dealing with the bags. I actually have the mini hand pump hopper but keep going back to my little Wagner tex spray. I only need it every now and then but a few friends have put them through torture tests texturing ceilings and walls in multiple entire homes lol. I wouldn't recommend it but the little Wagner's are still going strong and one friend just got one new from SW for $60 since they're weren't selling well...

But you do need electricity and a small extension cord...


----------

